# Hello world!



## craigbaker (Apr 16, 2016)

I would like to introduce myself as a buyer seller and trade and hope to meet nice people


----------



## Mantid-tom (Apr 16, 2016)

Hiya from across the pond mate.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm... well...

Being a introduction post I have to ask do you keep mantids or simply looking to get involved as a seller on the forum? As there is no typical introduction such as how or why you keep mantids, your favorite species, or anything at all beyond you are wanting to be a seller here.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome. Anything else you would like to share? What mantids are you currently keeping?


----------



## craigbaker (Apr 17, 2016)

Right now i have a great hatch of D.lobata and they are at l2 stage. I  I also have about 50 Idolomantis dibolica l2 and l3. im attempting to breed some orchids but no luck as of yet. I was on here before but didnt appreciate it and also had some trouble navigating the on this forum. I suppose i should read more and see whats going on because a lot of my friends and acquaintances from Facebook are here. I just came from the reptile expo here in ny and it was wild so crowded but so many interesting things to see


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice, and Craig welcome to the forum.





I had a few Deroplatys lobata before and they were awesome pets. That sure is a lot of Idolo's, do you have any luck breeding them? I hope to see you around the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2016)

Aw, planton, welcome!


----------



## HunniBunnixo (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## craigbaker (Apr 18, 2016)

thank you


----------



## LAME (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm jealous of all those idolos Lol  

Welcome.


----------



## craigbaker (Apr 18, 2016)

thanks everyone for the greeting, trying to figure out how to answer individually so i hope you all get this


----------



## spider_creations (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome to the fourm you have soem really awesome SP.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome welcome! That sure is a lot of Idolos. XD Definitely jealous of the Deroplatys! Even seen you around on FB too. :3


----------



## MantisGalore (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Precious (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## craigbaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi thank you


----------

